# Under 300



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

What's the best sub for under 300 US, not DIY. I'm asking because someone needs help and I'm not up on my premade subwoofers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A few that come to mind and are fairly popular:

JBL Venue Series SUB12 12-Inch 500-Watt Subwoofer
$253.36










JBL S120P II 12" 400-Watt Front-Firing Powered Subwoofer
$298.99











Klipsch Synergy KSW-10 Subwoofer
$299.00











VELODYNE ACOUSTICS VRP1000 Powered Subwoofer
$245.00












If you can stand 50 bucks more (free shipping)... this is a great deal: 
Klipsch KSW-12 Synergy Series 12" 440Watt Home Theater Subwoofer
$349.88


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Sonnie, thanks for your reply in the TX-SR605 thread about my first impressions. I am still surprised that my KSW-10 would sound so "quiet". Maybe it is the way I connected it to the receiver? Should I move to the KSW-12 or even the Velodyne you recommend here? I have it in a large room next to a chair. I have been going without a sub for so long because the base response on my Boston Acoustics VR950 towers has been so good, but when I dropped the Yamaha RX-V995 for the Onkyo, I noticed a dramatic drop in base response. I have the base cranked all the way. This led me to buy the KSW-10 on a whim...found it at Costco this week for $150. Anyway, if the KSW only powers at 55 watts, I am still surprised of its almost inaudible performance. I used to have a nice Yamaha 65 watt powered sub that kicked this thing in the butt. I did some reading and perhaps I have the sub connected incorrectly. They say to connect using a Y RCA connection from the L/R on the sub into the sub pre out on the Onkyo. I didn't have the right Y cable...I had the reverse, so I put the Y at the back of the Onkyo and connected the L/R to the sub directly using an old inexpensive RCA cable.

Some specs on the room: about 5000 cubic feet and open to the kitchen on one side. The sub is next to the right main somewhat sheltered by an upholstered chair. I know this is a huge room, but I had better performance on the old Yamaha sub. Should I move it to the right corner and try again?

If I can't get this to sound good I'll return the Klipsch and get a decent powered sub. I'm just surprised considering that I have had smaller subs that sit on a desktop and they sound better than this. It has to be something about my setup. I can't go on without better low end. My music listening experience has suffered significantly.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, okay, so I'm new to these fancier receivers. For whatever reason, the Audessey set my Subwoofer level to -15db. I tweaked it up to +5db and now I can hear it very well. No more complaints. Sounds great for an everyday listening room for watching TV and movies in. When I do my basement, we'll get high-end, but this works for now. Thanks again.


----------

